# Scythe Katana 4



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 24, 2014)

The Katana 4 from Scythe is a cooler that changes what one can expect in terms of performance at such a small size. It proves itself by offering good cooling at low noise levels and an affordable price, but can it cut through the competition like the sword it is named after?

*Show full review*


----------



## suraswami (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice Review.  Just for comparison can you test with FX 8350 (another hot running CPU)?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have access to an FX8350 currently.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 11, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I don't have access to an FX8350 currently.


 
Too bad, hopefully somebody who uses it with a 8350 can add results here.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 11, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Too bad, hopefully somebody who uses it with a 8350 can add results here.


awww too bad, i knew i should go AM3+ and FX 9590... instead of µATX build on a FM2+ and a X4 760K. (perma 4.6ghz no boost)

I have a Katana 4 since a month now (30chf) my impression : cheap by the price but not by the build quality, quiet most of the time on idle and gaming ... i never heard it while playing, really simple mounting.
i need to check my temps, tho i use Arctic (cooling) MX-4 and not (fake)Arctic Ceramic 2, that thing bother me ... why another brand would take the name of a well established brand... i never got good result with AS5 or AC2 but with MX-2 and MX-4 results where always better ... (ps: by (fake) i mean the brand not the past ... there can be only one and only Arctic ... and that brand is swiss  )


Performance offers very little headroom for overclocking>>>>> well 0.8ghz isnt a heavy OC i reckon
Fails to stand out versus the cheaper competition>>>>>> >>>>but it hold ground versus a Hyper 212 Evo (who is a 120mm and not a 92mm) in some other reviews (i need to remember where i did see that... o oops ... we see it in that review as well ahahahah)
Packaging offers very little protection>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>true that
Has option for second fan but fan clips are not included>>>>>>true that
well 8.4 isn't so bad considering the size of the fan 

edit: i didn't read the review before posting (just the conclusion  )

ahhh 1° less make a great performer i see  that's why i fail to understand the whole thing if if the Aidos is cooler while being louder ... then would it not make the Katana 4 above him? 1° less versus 4dBA more  (not mentioning the fact that for his price the Katana 4 offer a look and finish above other similarly priced cooler) i'm being picky i know


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 11, 2014)

Its a great cooler for its size. But the Aidos from Raijintek is cheaper and performs better however the Scythe wins out due to build quality.

What I can say is these coolers perform better on CPUs that utilize solder under the IHS.

the katana 4 was able to handle a 2600K at 4.5 GHz fairly well so keep that in mind.

Its not just the cooler but the test system etc that must be kept in mind. If I had my way I would do away with idle testing. just two Typical and Max loads and test various platforms but oh well. Instead I provide the data I collect and let users judge if its what they need. After all lets face it most people pick coolers on color or theme etc first lol.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 11, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Its a great cooler for its size. But the Aidos from Raijintek is cheaper and performs better however the Scythe wins out due to build quality.
> 
> What I can say is these coolers perform better on CPUs that utilize solder under the IHS.
> 
> ...


YES !

(better but louder but who care... i do but everyones is different)

cheaper depend on the zone for me the Kat4 was 12chf cheaper than the Aidos  (30chf versus 42chf)

eh? a i7-2600K at 4.5ghz so with my X4 760K and 4.6ghz its roughly the same range (but the 760K use TIM) well as long as the TJmax is not reached, it's ok


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just purchased the Ashura for an 8350, that cooler is considerably better than the Katana looking at performance numbers


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 12, 2014)

I have Katana 4 for a year or so, and this review is spot on! 
It has really unique combination of small size, low noise and yet still somehow allowing light overclocks.
However, I would put the universally hated push pins in the negatives section.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 12, 2014)

push pins may be a negative to most but for someone wanting better than stock cooling without having to disassemble an entire rig the Katana 4 is a great choice.  Themailman in one such person he was running a 2600k with a stock cooler. I recommended the katana 4 since its essentially a better stock cooler. It worked great keeps his 2600k under 70c in FPU test at 4.5GHz so it served its purpose.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 13, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> push pins may be a negative to most but for someone wanting better than stock cooling without having to disassemble an entire rig the Katana 4 is a great choice.  Themailman in one such person he was running a 2600k with a stock cooler. I recommended the katana 4 since its essentially a better stock cooler. It worked great keeps his 2600k under 70c in FPU test at 4.5GHz so it served its purpose.



I know, it simply must be a great choice because I own it  really though, I have always looked at Katana 4 as a piece of furniture for a japanese apartment - pretty, small and functional ... and sandy bridge and katana are great together because of the soldered IHS.


----------



## badsykes (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a Scythe Kama Angle rev B...I want to know if i want to upgrade should i go for 30-35$ coolers zone or go for middle ground like Ashura or Mugen 4...Thank you

My rig:

I5 750 stock
8gb ram
6950 2gb
W7 x64


----------

